# Worms in my house.



## Rayzak (May 30, 2006)

Ok, I have a little problem. The wife and I have noticed these small, hard bodied worms have started crawling into our basement. Here is a link to a picture of one of the nasties.


Http://www.discreaderror.net/files/pics/worm.jpg
(sorry about the image quality)


These guys are about a half inch to an inch long, and brown. I noticed them when we first moved in a year and a half ago, but they were few and far between. Now, I'm finding more and more of the buggers dead in my basement for some reason.


Any idea's what these things are and how I can get rid of them on the cheap?


----------



## Douche (Jun 29, 2006)

That picture looks like a dried centipede, not a worm. I have them in my finished basement. I find them to be good food for the spiders. They are only around during summer time...I find that sprayer indoor bug spray seems to get rid of most indoor insects.


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

with all those legs its got to be a centipede


----------

